# Bracelet ajustment



## donc (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi can anyone tell me how to adjust a shark mesh watch band please? I need to make it smaller.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Cut the links with side cutters or a dremmel then thread the springbar through the exposed end links.

Depending if there's a solid end to it or not of course.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm assuming the bracelet in question doesn't have removable links? In this case, the only solution is to remove rows of mesh as described above. Personally, I would leave the original bracelet as it is (ie. original, and for selling later) and get an adjustable one from Watch Gecko, where you can remove sections to get a perfect fit. Just choose the appropriate lug width. These mesh bracelets are superb quality.

https://www.watchgecko.com/shark-mesh-watch-strap


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

i think you just snip bits off with a pair of pliers


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> i think you just snip bits off with a pair of pliers


 Really, Nige....I don't think so.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm assuming the bracelet in question doesn't have removable links? In this case, the only solution is to remove rows of mesh as described above. Personally, I would leave the original bracelet as it is (ie. original, and for selling later) and get an adjustable one from Watch Gecko, where you can remove sections to get a perfect fit. Just choose the appropriate lug width. These mesh bracelets are superb quality.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/shark-mesh-watch-strap


 I concur. :yes:


----------

